# Rear Inner Wheel Well contour HELP



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

We're trying to figure out the correct line the rear well should have.
The pictures are of the driver's side facing the rear of the car. I'm pointing to the line that we're unsure of. The original metal has a very straight line that we _believe_ was cut there and isn't original. The replacement metal goes farther out, but we don't know exactly how it should look.

Does anyone have a closeup picture of this area?





Happy New Year!


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

What year car are you working on?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

1966


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

do not know if this helps as mine is heavily undercoated but it is original as far as i can tell


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,
I've gone through this repair in that area on my 67. I had alot of requests for the template, so I made a template off of my originals and then made it into a pdf file. You can print it out; should print out lifesize on a letter size paper. 

Go to my website: Squid's Fab Shop Home

On the left is the navigation menu.....click on the wheelhouse filler pdf file.

You can also go the the "trunk" page and see what they look like being installed (scroll down it's in there).
Let me know if they work out for you.
Good luck!

Dave


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the pictures and template.

Squidtone, I know the 66 and 67 qtrs are slightly different, but the template area is good for both years, right?


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I can't say for sure, but if I had to guess, I'd say wheelwell fillers are the same pieces for 66 and 67. Replacement outer wheelhouse numbers are the same for 66-67; I'd say the wheelwell filler is the same too.
dave


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That piece is on my 67 and was on my 66 also.....I USED to know why Pontiac did that but can't remember any more.....E


----------

